# king fishin etickit



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Respect / Respect / Respect

2.keep track of your rig.......slack .........bait

3. don't set ancher befor sun light

4. dont git drunk

5.offer bait to others

6.dont tuch another mans rig

7. help thoghs who are new ......remember you were new once


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

One ? y dont u set ur rig before sunlight


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*some times*



hokieboy said:


> One ? y dont u set ur rig before sunlight


only when i am alone or when the plankers are with me


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats the best weight for your anchor.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Weight*



hokieboy said:


> Whats the best weight for your anchor.



Personly I tro 3 1/2 oz

but the comon weight here is 6oz


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine is 4 i do believe. What kinda leader u usin to throw it


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dang 3.5? most in va/nc throw 8...minimum is generally 6

ill add in dont something most are really bad at....DONT YELL "COBE!" or "KING!" untill you/other person is hooked up...20 ppl running to the rail dont help the odds of gettin bit


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Someone gets a fish on make *dern sure* you attend your rig and keep it out of his way..


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Those are some good guidelines to follow. The respect among my fellow kingfishers is impecible. One thing I've done since I only started kingfishing this past August is I establish a rank of seniority. I'm pretty much the newbie out on the Jolly Roger Pier and the rest of the guys have been fishing there for several years, so even if I'm one of the first ones out there with my anchor in the water I always make sure I'm not in someone elses favorite spot. And if I'm a little close I'll make sure they're ok with it and offer to rethrow my anchor if they'd like. The other thing we do is monitor each others rigs, what I mean is if someone goes down to the pier house and their lines gets some slack in it or someone gets a fish on we'll take care of it rather than jeopardize a potential mess or even worse losing a fish. 

I think it all boils down to common curtisy and respect for one another. We're all there to fish and have a good time so looking out for each other and your belongings should fit right in there too, JMO.

As far as the weight of the anchors, I have/had been using a 3oz spider anchor because I didn't have a heaver and was using an 8.5 ft surf rod. Now that I have my heaver I'm thinking I'll be using the 3oz on the calmer days and will be able to throw the 6's and 8's no problem when it gets choppy.


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

*king et*

DD's post is most important!! nothing worse than having your fish headed for someone's rig that is not attended to OR HE JUST HAS TO KEEP HIS BAIT in the water just in case there is another fish close by . Had this happen to me last year was a mess I lost my fish due to the tangle with his fighting rig ..


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Matt I will see you on the planks this year we lost our pier on camp lejune and we are now told that it won't be back untill 07 so it's between Bogue and ocean crest on oak island and that's a 2 hr drive and you are only 30min from the house so stop and say hello gov


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

No. 8 When gaffing the fish, DON'T PANIC. If it is your fish, back all the way off on the drag when the fish nears the rail. That way, if the fish comes off the gaff maybe the hooks won't come out.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*heres another*

keep all your stuff out the way and off the T so that others can cast and have room. I know that most NC piers dont allow it anyways but the Va piers people dont know anybetter.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

GWC said:


> Matt I will see you on the planks this year we lost our pier on camp lejune and we are now told that it won't be back untill 07 so it's between Bogue and ocean crest on oak island and that's a 2 hr drive and you are only 30min from the house so stop and say hello gov


Gov i do believe me and my buddy john fished on riseley many days with you...we are the younger guys out there...usually get some sharks after everyone packs up...take care im headed to japan but will fish with ya in '07


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is 1 more don't pull your golfcart out on the end in everyones way.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

No.9

If you catch a king, you buy the beer.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

10. If you catch King, give the gaffers some meat.    I helped a guy last year with a cobia, he gave me a chunk, totally unexpected, but very appreciated of the guy.


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

*???????*

Etiquette


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't think we spell check posts on the board, but we might want to help Matt a bit here


----------



## whocares40 (Nov 4, 2003)

Sorry
I Had To Run Spell Check On It.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> I don't think we spell check posts on the board, but we might want to help Matt a bit here


 Whilst yer at it,gime a hand two.... 

No problem as long as you can "decipher" what is being posted,IMO...


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I was just ribbin', havn some fun  

Look at me I made 500 posts WOO HOO! I'm legit


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

S REELS yep you were there what's up with john haven't heard from him saw him at the bridge in dec with his boys .


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you guys take your baits out of the water if you need to run to the pier house to get ice or a drink or something? It seems like a good thing to do to avoid problems if someone else hooks up, but your bait could die?

Been wondering this, because when I need to run and get something I feel like a shouldnt leave it. But if I take it out of the water and bait is scarce, it looks worse to waste a bait IMO.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

We leave 'em in the water, but assign someone specific to mind it while we're gone. I'll watch yours while you go to the dumper, and when you get back, you watch mine and I'll go...


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

gotta agree with screamendrag like I mentioned above. It is best to as someone specific to mind your rig though. Its a "You scratch my back, I'll scrath yours" type of thing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishrulemylife said:


> gotta agree with screamendrag like I mentioned above. It is best to as someone specific to mind your rig though. Its a "You scratch my back, I'll scrath yours" type of thing.


 I was always one to do the "dump thing" in the morning BEFORE I go kingin.. That way I was always the one assigned.. Caught a few kings and one big drum with a livebait, while on "assignment"....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> I was always one to do the "dump thing" in the morning BEFORE I go kingin.. That way I was always the one assigned.. Caught quite a few kings and one big drum with a livebait, while on "assignment"....


DD, you always have a story for all kind of fishing experience. You otta write a book or something. We need to fish together more so you can tell me more stories.


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

*Funny story that was told to me.....*

It happened before I started kingfishing. One of the guys decided to go across the road and try to net some finger mullet in the sound and while he was over there his rod got a king on. So while one guy handled the rod another called the guy at the sound on his cell phone. Man did he come runnin down that pier full steam to catch himself that fish.

So what's been told to me is if you don't have a cell phone and you're down at the pier house, someone will call down there so they'll let you know you have a fish on. Now that's gotta be a nice call to receive .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishrulemylife said:


> It happened before I started kingfishing. One of the guys decided to go across the road and try to net some finger mullet in the sound and while he was over there his rod got a king on. So while one guy handled the rod another called the guy at the sound on his cell phone. Man did he come runnin down that pier full steam to catch himself that fish.
> 
> So what's been told to me is if you don't have a cell phone and you're down at the pier house, someone will call down there so they'll let you know you have a fish on. Now that's gotta be a nice call to receive .


 *LUCKILY* noone had cellphones back then.....Who knows,someone mighta come flyin down the planks with a roll tagging behind...   



> Crawfish: DD, you always have a story for all kind of fishing experience. You otta write a book or something. We need to fish together more so you can tell me more stories.


 Teo,I gotta "lifesized pic" of me writing a book the way I spell and write.. 

I'm not really a good story teller,you should listen to Joe Mullet sometime...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Teo,I gotta "lifesized pic" of me writing a book the way I spell and write.. I'm not really a good story teller,you should listen to Joe Mullet sometime...


I don't know, but from recent posts, you've spelled alot better than before.   Most fisherpeople aren't that great of spellers or wrtiters any way. But they're excellent listeners, learners, and story tellers. English is my second language. I'm just glad I can be able to read, write, and to understand what you guys are writing and talking about. I think you should thinking about putting out a book. I know fishing, work, family, and Tater takes all of your time. But I can't think of any other way for you to leave your legacy. You're the most well respected man when it comes to your personality, fishing and giving advice. I know Flathead alwasys gives you gripes, but he means no harm and you have thick skin.  Think about it, just the knot breaking stories could cover 1/4 of the book. I'll be the first to buy.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I know I would buy that book based on the knots alone.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah im down... as long as jody honors the fact that i wanna turn room#1 into a timeshare for me and the AC!!!!


----------

